# Fuera contra fuese



## Philippa

¡Buenos días, foreros!
Acabamos de empezar con este tiempo/modo ayer en la clase...  
He buscado aquí y por lo que sé, éstos son los mejores vínculos sobre este tema:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3912
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=8882
Pero quiero saber un poco más de cuál forma vosotros diríais, y también será divertido intentar hacer una encuesta....
Por favor vota sólo si eres hispanohablante nativo.
Me gustaría _si que  añadierais/añadieseis comentarios también para que sepamos quien dice cuál forma_. (De hecho, podemos ver en la encuesta - no es secreta)
*Y por favor me corregid mi castellano aquí, especialmente la última oración arriba.* 
Gracias por adelantado por vuestras opiniones
Agradezco por adelantado vuestras opiniones
Chau
Philippa


----------



## supercrom

Hola, Philippa (aka Filipa)

Yo uso ambas formas, pero creo que prefiero las que terminan en -ese/-ase:
Ojalá que tuviese más dinero para ir al cine.

Pero no dejo de lado el -ara/-era:
Me gustaría que me quisiera un poco más.

En latín había diferencias, en castellano actual se alternan ambas formas casi en todos los contextos.

*CROM*


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

No puedo votar porque no soy nativa, pero yo utilizo las dos formas, y sé que la mayoría de mis amigos españoles también mezclan las dos.


----------



## lizy

Yo utilizo ambas indistintamente. 
A veces se elige una u otra (sobre todo al escribir) para evitar cacofonías.
En lugar de decir: 
Si la nev*era* estuvi*era* allí, la cocina parecería más grande.
Se puede decir para evitar la rima:
Si la nev*era* estuvi*ese* allí, la cocina parecería más grande.
Sin embargo, para elegir entre una forma u otra no hay más razones (NO NORMAS) que las de este tipo.


----------



## Artrella

Phil, es cuestión de gustos.  Ambas son correctas.  Algunas personas dicen que las terminaciones "-ese" son más literarias, pero yo uso cualquiera de las dos en cualquier contexto.  No hay reglas para usar una u otra forma.


----------



## galadriel

Philippa:
Concuerdo con los demas en que ambas formas son indistintamente usadas y significan lo mismo. Pero ya que hay que votar, yo me inclino por "-ese" simplemente porque es la que yo ocupo mas...... 
Saludos a todos.
Galadriel.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Does such a difference exist in English? (I'm trying to think of an equally debated or questioned grammar topic in English to associate the feelings with.) I guess I just can't understand how someone can use both forms.    How do you "decide" to use one or the other? Does it just depend on what mood you're in? 

They seem to be two totally different styles of speaking. To me, it would be like randomly deciding to speak with a British accent.

(Sorry to burst out like this, but actually, this is always on my mind.)


----------



## Narda

Hola Philippa!  Las dos formas son correctas, yo uso hablara, pudiera porque así crecí.  Voté y vi los resultados.

Pero, tengo una pregunta, how do you strike a word?  Veo que en tu mensaje hay palabras que han sido tachadas y yo no se cómo hacerlo.  Por favor dame el secreto.

Gracias!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Narda said:
			
		

> Pero, tengo una pregunta, how do you strike a word?  Veo que en tu mensaje hay palabras que han sido tachadas y yo no se cómo hacerlo.  Por favor dame el secreto.



Se tiene que escribir el codigo directamente. Es así, cuando se quiere tachar una palabra, escriba el codigo exactamente como quisiera citar alguien, casi. Esriba una  antes y una  despues. 

(Para mirar el codigo, intenta a citarme, y podrás a ver.) ¡Porque cuando lo escribo, lo hace para mi!


----------



## belén

Tienes que escribir la palabra que quieras tachar entre estos signos:

[ s ] lo que quieras tachar [ / s ] pero sin los espacios, si lo hago con los espacios me lo va a tachar


----------



## Phryne

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Does such a difference exist in English? (I'm trying to think of an equally debated or questioned grammar topic in English to associate the feelings with.) I guess I just can't understand how someone can use both forms.  How do you "decide" to use one or the other? Does it just depend on what mood you're in?
> 
> They seem to be two totally different styles of speaking. To me, it would be like randomly deciding to speak with a British accent.
> 
> (Sorry to burst out like this, but actually, this is always on my mind.)


 
I can relate that to the pronunciation of either and neither. How do you determine which one to say? OK, I don't know anybody who uses both of them interchangeably but I do know people who grew up in the same area and use either of them. 



I guess you’re wrong about considering them as different styles of speaking and comparing the whole thing as to randomly change to speak with a British accent. It's hard to explain, but it sounds right to use either of them, regardless of your mood. However, some people just use one of them, and stick to it. Trust me, you just don’t see any difference.


----------



## tonuco

Philippa,


Te puede parecer una pedantería,pero a veces y para recalcar uso los dos!!

Por ejemplo,si tengo que regañar a mi hijo de 12 años cuando saca alguna nota un poco justita en cualquier asignatura le digo

"Si hubieras o hubieses estudiado más..."

Lo hago para recalcar;pero en general uso ambas indistintamente

Otra cuestión es en el Pais Vasco donde la gente lo usa mal,ya que emplean el condicional

"Si estudiarías más...."

Si viajas al Pais Vasco,no te extrañes pues de ese mal uso

Saludos
Alex


----------



## Artrella

tonuco said:
			
		

> Philippa,
> 
> 
> Te puede parecer una pedantería,pero a veces y para recalcar uso los dos!!
> 
> Por ejemplo,si tengo que regañar a mi hijo de 12 años cuando saca alguna nota un poco justita en cualquier asignatura le digo
> 
> "Si hubieras o hubieses estudiado más..."
> 
> Lo hago para recalcar;pero en general uso ambas indistintamente
> 
> Otra cuestión es en el Pais Vasco donde la gente lo usa mal,ya que emplean el condicional
> 
> "Si estudiarías más...."
> 
> Si viajas al Pais Vasco,no te extrañes pues de ese mal uso
> 
> Saludos
> Alex




No sólo en el País Vasco Alex, acá también se usa cada vez más el condicional en lugar del subjuntivo.  No me extrañaría que en algún momento la RAE lo adopte como correcto.


----------



## Outsider

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Does such a difference exist in English? (I'm trying to think of an equally debated or questioned grammar topic in English to associate the feelings with.)


Burnt/burned, learnt/learned.   
It's not exactly the same, because in English these differences correspond to a regional variation.

The forms ending in _-ra_ derive from the imperfect subjunctive of Latin. The forms ending in _-se_ derive from the past perfect subjunctive of Latin; Spanish shifted their meaning into that of an imperfect, and reconstructed the past perfect subjunctive as an analytic form (a compound verb).

By the way, Portuguese has done away with the _-ra_ endings entirely (except for some set phrases), and just uses the _-se_ forms.


----------



## Goizalde

Venus, es como si se tratara de un par de sinónimos, los utilizamos independientemente porque "significan" lo mismo.


----------



## L_L

Depende del lugar, aqui en Mexico es mas utilizado el tuviera, hubiera...


----------



## lmn48820

if i could have each choice translated in english i could take the poll. can you translate for me thank you

Lindsey N

AKA QTpie


----------



## alc112

Hi Linsey!!
They're talking about subjuntive. I think you can think about it in this sentence
If I *were * you.
In spanish we have three mods "indicativo", "subjuntivo", "Imperativo".
The Subjuntive has no tranlation into enlgish, beacuse it is the same present you use.
The spanish subjuntiv has two forms, you can say it by the form you want


----------



## lmn48820

thank you Alex
its still kinda cofusing because what i learned so far in spanish feminine and masculine for nouns.

Lindsey N

AKA   QTpie


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

Artrella said:
			
		

> No sólo en el País Vasco Alex, acá también se usa cada vez más el condicional en lugar del subjuntivo. No me extrañaría que en algún momento la RAE lo adopte como correcto.


 
Yo también lo he oído en otras partes de España – he vivido en Extremadura y en Castellón en en los dos sitios se usa.  Al principio me confundía, pero al final lo acepté como otra manera de decir las cosas.  Sin embargo, como nativa inglesa no utilizaría nunca el condicional cuando hay que utilizar el subjuntivo.


----------



## Outsider

lmn48820 said:
			
		

> if i could have each choice translated in english i could take the poll. can you translate for me thank you


I think the poll is meant for native speakers.


----------



## PuraVidaCoqui

Mi novio me dijo que en su pais, Puerto Rico, Fuera es el tiempo pasado ... pero fuese es para cosas que todavía no han ocurrido.  Estoy confundido .... ayudame ..


----------



## VenusEnvy

PuraVidaCoqui said:
			
		

> Mi novio me dijo que en su pais, Puerto Rico, Fuera es el tiempo pasado ... pero fuese es para cosas que todavía no han ocurrido.  Estoy confundido .... ayudame ..


Fuera/Fuese are two valid forms of "ser/ir" conjugated in the past subjunctive, or for things that not have yet happened. The past subjunctive is much more complicated than this, but it offers a simplified explanation.

_Fueron_ is the preterite form of the verb ir conjugated in the third person plural (ellos). Fuera is not a preterite verb, it is the past subjunctive of yo/él/ella.

Look at this chart of the verb ir, conjugated.


----------



## jester.

En el libro de Español con el que estuio se dice que las formas en -ra se usan más preferentemente si se habla. Por lo menos en España.


----------



## bruntan

The difference between -ase/iese and -ara/iera is seen in the past tense "Condicional" / participo or whatever it's called:

"Si hubiera nacido en la India, hubiera ido al colegio allí."
"Si hubiera nacido en la India, habría ido al colegio allí."
"Si hubiese nacido en la India, hubiera ido al colegio allí."
"Si hubiese nacido en la India, habría ido al colegio allí."
But NOT: 
"Si hubiera nacido en la India, hubiese ido al colegio allí." (wrong)
"Si hubiese nacido en la India, hubiese ido al colegio allí." (wrong)


----------



## pedro_trionix

bruntan said:


> The difference between -ase/iese and -ara/iera is seen in the past tense "Condicional" / participo or whatever it's called:
> 
> "Si hubiera nacido en la India, hubiera ido al colegio allí."
> "Si hubiera nacido en la India, habría ido al colegio allí."
> "Si hubiese nacido en la India, hubiera ido al colegio allí."
> "Si hubiese nacido en la India, habría ido al colegio allí."
> But NOT:
> "Si hubiera nacido en la India, hubiese ido al colegio allí." (wrong)
> "Si hubiese nacido en la India, hubiese ido al colegio allí." (wrong)


The last two are both correct.

_*Si la condición se refiere al pasado, la prótasis va en pretérito pluscuamperfecto o antepretérito de subjuntivo y en la apódosis se emplea este mismo tiempo, preferentemente la forma en -ra, aunque también se admite la forma en -se: Si hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero, me hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche*; el condicional compuesto o antepospretérito: Si hubieras/hubieses estudiado, habrías aprobado; o el condicional simple o pospretérito: Si hubiera/hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy tendría un trabajo mejor. También en este caso debe evitarse el empleo en la prótasis del condicional compuesto o antepospretérito, que se da, como ya se ha indicado antes (→a), entre hablantes de algunas zonas de América y del norte de España: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Si lo habría sabido, te lo hubiera dicho._
_
http://buscon.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=uqFr1XT7vD6KF3oDZL_


----------

